# should i buy this 87 300zx



## rockdafukon (Oct 8, 2008)

the engine has 234000 but he says that there is new pistones, cams, filters, pcv aand valves.

he says there are no receipts because his dad did the work on it. 

its not a turbo and its the 2 seater.

he says it runs great no problems, interior is perfect no tears or rips, a really really clean Z

the reason he wants to trade is because he is moving to oregon and needs a 4x4

heres a pic of it:
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g228/beamer1118/300zx.jpg


he wants to trade it for my 89 s10 blazer 4x4. the reason i want to trade is because of gas. i bought my blazer for 1200


is it worth it?


----------



## soulsultan (Sep 2, 2008)

What does your heart tell you


----------



## rockdafukon (Oct 8, 2008)

soulsultan said:


> What does your heart tell you



what kind of answer is that?!?

im not sure, and ive never had a nissan before, so im asking you people here to help me out. not tell me to listen to my heart.


----------



## soulsultan (Sep 2, 2008)

rockdafukon said:


> what kind of answer is that?!?
> 
> im not sure, and ive never had a nissan before, so im asking you people here to help me out. not tell me to listen to my heart.


LMAO. Calm down friend, it was a joke. I just couldn't help myself, I apologize. lol

If he's going to trade it straight up, I'd do it. I'm not really a fan of the car, and 234,000 is an astronomical ammount of miles on a car. Even if the car does have as much in the motor as he claims, what about the tranny, the the motor mounts, the axles brakes etc. What about rust, check the door jambs, the undercarraige (I'm sure I misspelled that). Check for oil leaks,

Drive the car, turn the radio off and listen for odd sounds... 

Last but not least bring the car to a mechanic you trust. Get the VIN number and do a car fax report.

If all this checks out, go for it.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

well i could go to a junk yard and find that car with lower miles lol j/k theirs a risk in a car like that and thats that it might not last you for a long time its a big risk


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Compression test it, do the normal pre-buy shakedown, etc. I think it's worth it, but then again, I'd take a Z over an S-10 any day. . . .


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

makes me wonder why the car neede new pistons, valves, etc.


----------

